# Điểm danh 10 thực phẩm 'vàng' cho bà bầu thiếu máu, giảm nguy cơ sinh non



## Vũ Thu Hằng (31/7/18)

*Tình trạng mệt mỏi, hoa mắt, chóng mặt ở bà bầu bị thiếu máu sẽ được cải thiện nếu tích cực ăn 10 thực phẩm giàu dưỡng chất này.*

Có 3 dạng thiếu máu trong thai kỳ bà bầu thường gặp phải: Thiếu máu do thiếu sắt, thiếu máu do thiếu folate và thiếu máu do thiếu vitamin B12. Trong đó, nguyên nhân thiếu máu do thiếu sắt chiếm tỉ lệ lớn ở bà bầu. 

Bà bầu bị thiếu máu do thiếu sắt khi cơ thể không đủ lượng sắt để hồng cầu sản xuất protein. Chứng thiếu máu sẽ khiến bà bầu luôn trong trạng thái mệt mỏi, chóng mặt, nguy cơ sinh non cao và khiến trẻ bị nhẹ cân. Dó đó, các chuyên gia luôn khuyên bà bầu cần bổ sung đầy đủ sắt trước và trong thai kỳ bằng viên uống và các thực phẩm giàu sắt và vitamin C. 

_

_
_Bà bầu bị thiếu máu phải làm sao là thắc mắc chung của nhiều chị em - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​10 thực phẩm hàng đầu dưới đây sẽ giải đáp thắc mắc bà bầu nên ăn gì khi bị thiếu máu.

*Bà bầu thiếu máu nên ăn gì?*

*Chuối*

_

_
_Bà bầu bị thiếu máu nên tích cực ăn chuối  trong thai kỳ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Ăn một quả chuối vào bữa sáng sẽ giúp bà bầu bổ sung lượng sắt cần thiết cho cơ thể. Ngoài ra, trong chuối chín còn chứa rất nhiều khoáng chất như canxi, phốt pho, sắt, kali và các vitamin quan trọng như B1, B2, C... có tác dụng trị táo bón, cung cấp năng lượng cần thiết cho bà bầu. 

*Cam*

_

_
_Vitamin C trong cam giúp hỗ trợ quá trình hấp thu sắt trong cơ thể bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Bà bầu bị thiếu máu không thể không bổ sung lượng vitamin C cần thiết hàng ngày. Cam tươi sẽ cung cấp vitamin C giúp quá trình hấp thu sắt diễn ra nhanh chóng.

*Các loại hạt*

_

_
_Các loại hạt không chỉ giúp thai nhi thông minh mà còn bổ sung sắt cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Óc chó, hạnh nhân, hạt điều... là những loại hạt sấy khô chứa lượng sắt dồi dào cho bà bầu. Bà bầu bị thiếu máu hãy tích cực ăn các loại hạt trong những bữa ăn phụ.

*Cải bó xôi*

_

_
_Cải bó xôi là một trong những loại rau lá xanh cực kỳ nhiều sắt cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Cải bó xôi còn có tên gọi khác là rau chân vịt, rau bina. Theo nghiên cứu, cứ 1/2 chén rau chân vịt sẽ cung cấp khoảng 3,2mg sắt cho bà bầu. Loại rau này còn chứa nhiều dưỡng chất quan trọng khác như canxi, photpho, natri, magie, lysin vitamin nhóm B...

Các tài liệu Đông y cho biết cải bó xôi tính ngọt, có tác dụng thanh nhiệt, tốt cho lục phủ ngũ tạng, trị các chứng thiếu máu, chống chảy máu ở bà bầu và trẻ em.

*Bí đỏ*

_

_
_Các món ăn từ bí đỏ sẽ giúp cải thiện thị lực và cung cấp nhiều sắt cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Bí đỏ là thực phẩm không thể thiếu dành cho bà bầu bị thiếu sắt. Hàm lượng chất tiền vitamin A, sắt, kẽm... sẽ cải thiện chứng thiếu máu, hỗ trợ quá trình sản xuất hemoglobin trong thời kỳ mang thai. 

*Thịt gà*

_

_
_Nguồn dinh dưỡng từ thịt gà sẽ giúp tăng cường sức khỏe cho bà bầu bị thiếu máu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Thịt là gà nguồn thực phẩm đa năng có tác dụng trị cảm cúm, giảm phù nề, an thai, bồi bổ khí khuyết cho bà bầu. Chứng thiếu máu ở bà bầu sẽ được cải thiện nếu thường xuyên ăn các món ăn chế biến từ thịt gà. 

*Thịt bò*

_

_
_Thịt bò đứng đầu danh sách thịt động vật giàu chất sắt cho bà bầu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Cứ 85mg thịt bò sẽ cung cấp cho mẹ bầu 2,1mg chất sắt. Đây là nguồn đạm động vật cung cấp lượng sắt dồi dào hàng đầu cho phụ nữ mang thai. Theo các chuyên gia, phần nạc thịt bò sẽ giàu sắt hơn phần gân và các bộ phận khác. Vì vậy, bà bầu bị thiếu sắt hãy tích cực ăn thịt bò 2 lần mỗi tuần. 

*Cá hồi*

_

_
_Cá hồi ít hàm lượng thủy ngân, tốt cho bà bầu bị thiếu máu - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_​
Ngoài hàm lượng axít béo omega 3 tốt cho hệ thần kinh thai nhi, bà bầu ăn cá hồi còn bổ sung nhu cầu sắt cần thiết trong thai kỳ. Thịt cá hồi giàu dinh dưỡng sẽ giúp ngăn ngừa hội chứng thiếu máu do thiếu sắt ở bà bầu, ngăn ngừa các bệnh tim mạch, các chứng bệnh máu không đông, ổn định huyết áp. 

*Gan động vật*


_

_
_Bà bầu bị thiếu máu có thể ăn gan động vật đã được làm sạch và chế biến kỹ - Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Ăn vừa phải một lượng gan động vật trong thai kỳ cũng giúp bổ sung lượng sắt cần thiết cho bà bầu. Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, trong 100g gan gà sẽ có 9mg sắt giúp cải thiện các chứng mệt mỏi, đau đầu, chóng mặt thường gặp khi bà bầu thiếu máu. 

*Lòng đỏ trứng gà*

_

_
_Lòng đỏ trứng gà ta là thực phẩm lý tưởng cho bà bầu thiếu máu -  Ảnh minh họa: Internet_
​Các chất dinh dưỡng có trong quả trứng gà đều tập trung ở phần lòng đỏ. Ngoài các viên uống bổ sung sắt khi mang thai, bà bầu cũng có thể tích cực ăn từ 3 - 4 lòng đỏ trứng mỗi tuần để cải thiện nguy cơ thiếu máu.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

